# Dovetail Carcass Ques.



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

When building a dovetailed carcass should the pins on the side or the top?
Looking at a number of plans I've seen it done both ways. 
So, what do you think and why do you think that way????

pete


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

This really depends on what kind of carcass and where the great stress will be on the case. Just like we put the pins on the drawer front because the greatest stress is pulling the front away from the sides. If the carcass hangs on a wall then there will be different joint stress than if it is a carcass that sits on the floor. In reality though, the joint and our modern glues are so strong that it shouldn't make a difference so pick which one you like best and which will be easiest to execute for you.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are some pix to show what I'm asking about:

Tails on the side:









Pins on the side:


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

It can also depend on the forces put on the top/btm and sides. Both ways have their own purpose and look.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I would have thought that the tails should always be on the side in the two example you have shown.

In both pieces there is a need to resist a downward force due to the weight of the contents and only by having the tails on the sides is that achieved.

In reality though, there is so much glue surfuce win a joint like that (as long as they are cut accurately) that I doubt is would come apart.


----------

